# Is there a GS3 rom/app that supports T-Mobile Wifi Calling?



## livejamie (Jul 31, 2012)

Or can somebody tell me how to add it to my phone now?

I'm using AOKP JB5


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably any TW ROM based off of the stock T-Mobile S3 ROM.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

livejamie said:


> Or can somebody tell me how to add it to my phone now?
> 
> I'm using AOKP JB5


Not sure about the T-mobile Wifi calling but GrooveIP allows you to make calls over wifi. You need the paid version to use it over data, free version is wifi only.


----------

